# 2017 Holiday Gift Guide



## Dame (Nov 30, 2017)

*I haven't done this in a while but I'm feeling inspired. So the gift guide is back for the tactical badass (or just the naughty boys and girls on this forum). *


*Exploding Kittens: NSFW Edition (Explicit Content - ADULTS ONLY!)*
Exploding Kittens NOT SAFE FOR WORK Edition is a card game for people who are into kittens and explosions and boob wizards and sometimes butts.

This NSFW Edition of Exploding Kittens is an ADULT ONLY party game for 2-5 players (up to 9 players when combined with any other deck).
This is the most-backed project in Kickstarter history and all cards feature illustrations by The Oatmeal.
Includes 56 cards (2.5 x 3.5 inches), box, and instructions.
This box, like 99.99% of boxes, does not meow.
 Exploding Kittens at Amazon


----------



## Dame (Nov 30, 2017)

*For the snow globe enthusiast:*

*Star Wars Wampa Cave Snow Globe*
*FROM HOTH TO HEARTH*
We're going to be honest here: we squeed when we first unboxed this product. Our excitement might have drawn other employees over to look. There are SO many little details. "Oh look! Luke's lightsaber is in the snow!" "I love how the ice of the cave starts on the inside of the globe and continues outside it." "OMG. THERE'S A DEAD TAUNTAUN ON THE SIDE."

Hoth Snow Globe


----------



## Dame (Nov 30, 2017)

*Cuz Firefly.*

Jayne's Shirt and Hat.


----------



## Dame (Dec 1, 2017)

*Ammo Can Speaker Kit.  DIY but not for the mechanically disinclined.*

*Ammo Can Speaker Kit*
*Jam Session*

Ammo Can with machined cut-outs for speakers
4" Audio Speaker Set, CH4230
5/16" Titanium Drill Bit
3000mAh 3.7V Batteries, 3 units
40W Power Adapter with plug
Lithium Battery Balance
2 X 50 Watt Class D Amp Board
Cable bundle
mancrates ammo can speaker kit


----------



## Dame (Dec 1, 2017)

*LP Record Case. If you don't need at least one you aren't cool enough to own one anyway.*

*Record Case*

He probably wasn't thinking about where he'd put all those vintage vinyl records once he had them, and that's where you come in. This sturdy case holds over 30 records and won't look messy sitting in your living room. 

Crosley 30 Record Case


----------



## Dame (Dec 1, 2017)

*Bluetooth Beanie Hat with Wireless Headphones*
Winter is here, and it’s hard to wrangle headphones over and under a winter hat, so you can make life easier for any music lover with a Deego Bluetooth Beanie Hat ($15, Amazon). The machine washable hat comes with a built-in bluetooth headset that plays music, can be used for phone calls, and it is fully rechargeable with four to six hours of talk/play time. You can get it online on Amazon, and with Prime shipping, you’ll have it in two days or less.


----------



## AWP (Dec 2, 2017)

Cards Against Humanity Store

This has become a staple in my house.


----------



## Dame (Dec 4, 2017)

*OK, this one just cracked me up. I guess you could paint a mil uniform of your choice too.*

*Kenley Pet Dog Fence Peek Window *

MAKE YOUR DOG HAPPY – Being able to look around makes dogs happier. As curious pack animals, they love knowing what’s going on in their home and the neighborhood. At 5in deep, this dog fence window is suitable for large and small dogs alike – just adjust the height to give your pet the best view.
SPACE DOGS MAKE THE BEST PETS – As well as the clear acrylic pet window dome, this kit includes an astronaut sticker that will make anyone, human or animal, who looks through the window look like a tiny astronaut. It’s great fun and will give you and your neighbours a laugh every time you see it.
KIDS LOVE PET WINDOWS – Imagine walking to school past a canine astronaut! Kids love seeing dogs looking out of their pet windows, and it’s a safe way for them to interact as there’s no contact. Kids also love looking out pet windows, and they can stop them digging holes in your lawn or jumping the fence too.
Pet Window


----------



## Dame (Dec 4, 2017)

*To go with the SS Shot glass. Tell everyone drinking beer saved your life.*

*.50 Cal Real Bullet Hand Blown Pint Glass*

50 Caliber Hand Blown Pint Glass holds your 16 oz pour
Pint Glass is embedded with a genuine 50 caliber bullet, makes you feel bulletproof!
.50 cal pint

**


----------



## Dame (Dec 4, 2017)

*Game of Thrones anyone? Clean your barbecue grill with the spoils of war. Tell them you took it off your enemy's dead body.*

*CHAINMAIL SCRUBBER*
7" x 7" hand crafted, 316 stainless steel construction. Dishwasher safe and cleans cast iron, steel griddles, and other cookware.

chainmail scrubber

ETA: Also found on Amazon for less here.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 5, 2017)

I tend to accumulate a lot of scraps between Halloween and Christmas in my kitchen, and one problem is fridge space.

I've got about six coolers in addition to two large freezers, but still what doesn't fit in there usually ends up in plastic trays in the kitchen. Some of it I feed to my pet vulture Maddo (short for Madeleine), when they get ripe. Maddo is 43 years old, she loves stinky bits.

This year, I'm trying my hand at DIY toy making Fugglers with what Maddo won't touch. I know why she wouldn't eat teeth, but I'm puzzled by her not eating fingernails.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> I tend to accumulate a lot of scraps between Halloween and Christmas in my kitchen, and one problem is fridge space.
> View attachment 20474
> I've got about six coolers in addition to two large freezers, but still what doesn't fit in there usually ends up in plastic trays in the kitchen. Some of it I feed to my pet vulture Maddo (short for Madeleine), when they get ripe. Maddo is 43 years old, she loves stinky bits.
> View attachment 20475
> This year, I'm trying my hand at DIY toy making Fugglers with what Maddo won't touch. I know why she wouldn't eat teeth, but I'm puzzled by her not eating fingernails.



Nice dissection lab, er, kitchen...love the decor, especially the amputation bins. If you ever need a hand.....


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 5, 2017)

Dexter?


----------



## Andoni (Dec 5, 2017)

That bird is fucking 43 years old and won't eat teeth? That's why she's not eating finger nails. Now, Imagine the emoji that's laughing, but not crying, and also upside down....thats all I got. The laughing crying emoji is just over the fucking top for me. I doth protest.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 5, 2017)

Maddo hatched in 1974. When she kicks the bucket, I'll make meatloaf out of her, mixing her meat with chorizo.


----------



## Andoni (Dec 5, 2017)

I think that'll be awesome. Mainly, because my meatloaf recipe.....fucking shit Frank! Great. Now I'm "writing freely" talking about meatloaf recipes! My next The next sentence involved Rosanne Barr and 1992. Nobody wants that.


----------



## CQB (Dec 5, 2017)

mon dieu!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 6, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Maddo hatched in 1974. When she kicks the bucket, I'll make meatloaf out of her, mixing her meat with chorizo.



Um, with fava beans and a nice chianti?


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 6, 2017)

One bird, one quart of eggnog, apple cider and black licorice, raucous bangs and careless whispers coming out the wrong end. No smoking. That'd be crazy.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2017)

Dame said:


> *Ammo Can Speaker Kit.  DIY but not for the mechanically disinclined.*
> 
> *Ammo Can Speaker Kit*
> *Jam Session*
> ...




I've gotten Man Crates and Man Crate Ammo Cans for my sons three years running. This year they have knife-making kits, home-brewing kits along with all the beer, barbecue, jerky, sports logo stuff.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 6, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Maddo hatched in 1974. When she kicks the bucket, I'll make meatloaf out of her, mixing her meat with chorizo.



True story:  Coworker just asked what was so funny, why I was laughing so hard.  So I told her, "a dude is going to mix his dead vulture with chorizo and make meatloaf."  She say's, "I'm referring you to HR."


----------



## x SF med (Dec 7, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> True story:  Coworker just asked what was so funny, why I was laughing so hard.  So I told her, "a dude is going to mix his dead vulture with chorizo and make meatloaf."  She say's, "I'm referring you to HR."



And that's one of the less repulsive comments on here....  get her to sign up, it'll be like the scene from "A Clockwork Orange" where the guy is forced to watch all that crap...


----------



## Dame (Dec 15, 2017)

Anyone have a hamster they want to spoil?

*1/18 Scale Kia Soul*
Hamstermobile


----------



## Dame (Dec 17, 2017)

For the travelers. (Or for taking the kids to Grandma's house.)

*Electronic Organizer, Double Layer Travel Gadget Carry Bag*

The first layer has 8 elastic loops and 9 mesh pockets; The second layer has 2 large mesh pockets , a Neoprene soft sleeve for iPad MINI ( not large enough for iPad Air) and 3 adjustable padded dividers.
It can hold cables, external driver, flash drive, basic first aid items, several USB cables, scissors, makeup, passport ,memory cards, mini cameras, smartphones. The design of the case allows you easy to get them in and out of.
This organizer case helps you to sort and store your items because of the different compartments and pockets. It is great for being able to see all your items and keeping them in order.
BUBM Travel Bag


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Dame said:


> For the travelers. (Or for taking the kids to Grandma's house.)
> 
> *Electronic Organizer, Double Layer Travel Gadget Carry Bag*
> 
> ...




This ^^^^ I love!


----------



## Dame (Dec 17, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> This ^^^^ I love!


That's the medium. They also have a large but now you're getting into the purse size.
BUBM Electronic Organizer, Large


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 22, 2017)

Last minute gift idea for that Marine in your life (note: it is the "Special" Edition):


----------



## Dame (Dec 23, 2017)

OMG ROFLMMFAO!!!
I have just the Marine for this.


----------

